# Just a couple for $hit$ and Giggles



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 10, 2020)

The last one is the best! LOL


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 10, 2020)

WV_Crusader said:


> The last one is the best! LOL


And oh so truthful!
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 10, 2020)

True that.  But the rest are very good as well.  Thanks for these Chris.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 10, 2020)

Okay, so I'm totally going to do that to my toilet with the elf and wait for my wife to find it.  Thanks for the idea, I was wondering what I was going to do this weekend....


----------



## SarahS (Dec 10, 2020)

ha-ha, best idea for toilet decoration


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 10, 2020)

I am so tired of the pathetic gen looser and millenidiots. Sadly, my daughter is one of them.

I'm curious the content that got moderator-edited


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2020)

LOL---Good ones, Chris!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 11, 2020)

Some good ones Chris.  'specially the last one
Gary


----------

